
Ask HN: How to spammers make this magic happen? - canadianwriter
Got a spam email that had the name of someone close to me but not super close (eg a friend of a friend or a family member that I only sort of know). The actual email address is a fake one so it isn&#x27;t a hacked account. They someone pair that name with my name and send the email to me. How can they do this at scale? Do they scrape Facebook?
======
oriettaxx
I guess one of your friend of a friend laptop has got a virus

